# Snow Removal / Chicagoland area



## STEVE VITALE (Oct 26, 2001)

Plow driver with own truck needed in Northwest suburbs of Chicago.
Competitive pay on weekly basis. No waiting for pay.
office 847-967-8026 Steve or Joe


----------

